# Unusual barrell smoker



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Cruising thru Craigslist and seen this and thought it quite unusual ...

http://houston.craigslist.org/hsh/1409108523.html

*Smoker / Grill / Pit/ BBQ - $325 (Seabrook)*

Date: 2009-10-06, 12:33PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Do you like the set it and forget it type of cooking? Well this is the smoker for you.

Using the Minion Method* for your fire box you can get up to 18+ hours of cook time out of about 10-12 lbs of charcoal and wood. Or less if needed, say for a rack of ribs or chicken

**This is a NEW Custom Built vertical drum smoker or also know as a UDS. The single rack, will fit up to 2 briskets, 3-4 pork butts, 4-6 chickens, or several racks of ribs at a time. It has 7 inches of vertical space. It truly is set and forget. 
Features portability with large inflated tires, large side table with hooks for BBQ tools, big easy read thermometer for temp read out, easy to use intake vent controls, lid hanger, fire basket, high temp paint and more.

With tasty bbq at your fingertips from your own back yard. Who could go wrong?

It comes with everything you'll need to get started but the fuel and food. Can even pre-season for you if you would like.

More about *The Minion Method*

* Designed for cooking sessions lasting 6-18 hours.

* Perfect for overnight cooking.

* Start cooking in only 15-30 minutes.

* No need to add fuel during the cooking process.

* Long, consistent burn times over many hours.

* Less chance of the cooker running hotter than desired.

The concept behind "The Minion Method" is simple:

* Place a small number of hot coals on top of a full charcoal chamber of unlit briquettes.

* Using the bottom vents, carefully control the amount of air entering the cooker to keep the fire burning low and steady.

*The unlit fuel catches fire gradually throughout the cooking session, resulting in long burn times of up to 18 hours, depending on weather conditions.

Just smoked a brisket on our smoker (same build idea) for 19.25 hours (220f) and still had about 30 mins left of coal/wood left.

Contact for more info or for more pics

other key words: smoker bbq barbaque grill drum barrel ugly weber smokey mountain big green egg bds uds


 Location: Seabrook
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Look at the BBQ boards and a lot of guys DIY their own UDS pretty cheaply.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah Charles, I would not pay $350 for that thing but I thought it was pretty cool, I had never seen an upright barrel design.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I've seen quite a few, but not with the wheels as far as I recall.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

That is not a very good one. I was taught how to bbq on an upright barrel. Trash that barrel lid and use a Ol-smokey lid for the top. Have a thick plate round charcoal holder at the bottom to keep from burningthe bottom out. Just above this at the first ring of barrel put a place to mount a grate and you can put a bucket of mop suace to steam your meat. Another grate at middle ring for other items to cook and then at the top your final grate. Cooks like a Huge ol; smokey, Also cut a door at the bottom for adding more charcoal or venting.


----------

